# Video of 76 years old Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 215kg today



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a video of my training partner 76 years old Ernest Tuff deadlifting 215kg winning the u105kg m4 class the NIPF Northern Ireland Push Pull Championships today.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Every time you post a vid of him it gets better. Impressed.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Gives me great hope.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Great lift at any age in my opinion. He made it look easy.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

felix said:


> This is a video of my training partner 76 years old Ernest Tuff deadlifting 215kg winning the u105kg m4 class the NIPF Northern Ireland Push Pull Championships today.


Big lad! Seemed like his back was pretty rounded though?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Big lad! Seemed like his back was pretty rounded though?


he's 76 and a 1rm


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

jake87 said:


> he's 76 and a 1rm


I wasn't being a dick, I was just saying isn't that pretty risky for an old dude? It's risky for a young guy!


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Inspirational guy


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> Awesome


I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Every time you post a vid of him it gets better. Impressed.


I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting he is very impressive in the gym every day very strong at almost every exercise he does.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

gearchange said:


> Gives me great hope.


I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

EpicSquats said:


> Great lift at any age in my opinion. He made it look easy.


You are right there 215kg is a great lift at any age even more so at 76 years old.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Will you let Ernest know I liked his lifting as well...


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Big lad! Seemed like his back was pretty rounded though?


Yes Ernest is a big lad around 16 stone his upper back rounds abit here but a lot of powerlifters lift this way at there top end and so long as your lower back is not rounded it is generally quite safe and at 76 years old Ernest has niether ach nor pain in his back were as quite alot of people of 76 years old and younger who have never trained are riddled with pains.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

jake87 said:


> he's 76 and a 1rm


Very true I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

GetePem said:


> Inspirational guy


I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Skinny Guy said:


> Will you let Ernest know I liked his lifting as well...


I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting he is competing again in 2 weeks time at the WDFPF European Single Lift Championships.


----------



## PUMPkin (Jun 28, 2014)

Ernie is a beast, I used to train karate with him. Are you from Ballymena, Felix?


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

PUMPkin said:


> Ernie is a beast, I used to train karate with him. Are you from Ballymena, Felix?


You are right their Ernie is as strong as an ox and a real all rounder too with his athletics and karate as well. I am from Ballymena I trained with Ernie for many years but for around 4 years we did not train together but thankfully I started training with him again last oct and when I told him I was doing a deadlift competition allow he had not really done any deadlifting in years he decided he would train for it as well and give it ago and he ended up lifting more than he had ever done before and then managed to lift 215kg at the comp I think he will end up lifting more than this next year too.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

What does he lift on other powerlifts?

Very very impressive lifting though! A true inspiration.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Brilliant, brilliant stuff! Pass it on how inspirational he is.... love to see the old timers still in the game! At my last comp I saw an 84 year old squatting!


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> What does he lift on other powerlifts?
> 
> Very very impressive lifting though! A true inspiration.


I will let Ernest know you liked his lift. At his last comp which was a push pull comp he benched an easy 90kg he has had a good bit of bother with his shoulder this past while but it is coming around now also with his sore shoulder he has bother getting under the bar right to squat at the minute allow I can remember him doing good rep sets with 160kg 10 years ago I think he would like to do a full power meet at some stage when he over comes this injury. Ernest was also Irish Champion in the shot putt, dicus, weight throw and hammer in both 2012 and 2013 in his age class, he is also a 2nd dan black belt in karate.


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

ausmaz said:


> Brilliant, brilliant stuff! Pass it on how inspirational he is.... love to see the old timers still in the game! At my last comp I saw an 84 year old squatting!


I will let Ernest know you liked his lift he is an inspiration to train with like you I always like to see the old timers still at it lifting heavy.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

felix said:


> This is a video of my training partner 76 years old Ernest Tuff deadlifting 215kg winning the u105kg m4 class the NIPF Northern Ireland Push Pull Championships today.


good lifting :thumb:


----------



## felix (Dec 16, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> good lifting :thumb:


I will let Ernest know you liked his lift.


----------



## jayp (Mar 14, 2011)

Can someone please let Ernest know that I like his lifting?


----------

